# New HFEA publication "Getting started: Your guide to fertility treatment"



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

*Are you considering fertility treatment? *
We wanted to let FF members and their families and friends know about our new publication, _Getting started: Your guide to fertility treatment_.
This is aimed at people who are at the beginning of their fertility treatment journey.
_Getting Started _explains the different fertility treatments available, what to think about before you begin, what to expect when you visit a clinic, funding options, potential risks and where to get support.
The HFEA, the independent regulator of fertility treatment, is the first place to go for reliable information. We hope that by having all the information people need means they can be confident they're making the right choice for them. 
You can order your free copy at www.hfea.gov.uk/order or pick up a leaflet with a pre-paid order form at a GP surgery. 
_Approved by Tony_


----------

